# Trolling for Trout. Works for lots of other fish too.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Trolling for Trout. Book 2 Tip # 284. Works for lots of other fish too.*

I troll for Trout when the water is cold. While trolling for Trout I also catch Bass, Redfish, Flounder, Snook and about everything else. I troll slow--where my sinker tickles the bottom.

Here are the basics of rigging. In the photo below I show a 4" curl tail grub. I like curl tails for their action. Fish like them too. The little red ball on the hook is a craft store "Craft Ball." It is a soft fuzzy acrylic ball that really soaks up liquid scent. I use Shedder Crab oil almost all of the time. Notice the flattened portion of the solder. I flatten the end so I can get a 1/16" hole drilled in it. Always hook a grub to where the "J" faces up. Better action, less line twist and more bites.


Here is how my leader is tied. I used small insulated wire for the illustration. The white wire is your line and red is the leader. Always pass your line down through the overhand knot and spiral line around the sinker end of the rig. This makes your dropper with your lure stand out away from the line. (fewer tangles.


Completed rig. Over snaggy bottom I make the sinker leg a little longer. Length of the sinker varies with water depth and solder diameter. I've used sinkers up to 3' long. I've also used bead chain or steel rod in place of solder.


I like to use fairly heavy ~30-50# mono for the leader. I get less line twisting this way. I also bend a slight curve in the solder sinker so it doesn't contribute to line twist.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Not too shabby, thanks for sharing


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a lot of success with trolling for trout recently. Definitely have to give this rig a shot. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

*bottom bouncers*







Why not just use Bottom bouncers?? Simple easy and no snags, no twisting of lines..
Walleye fishing we would run 12 lines on inline boards.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My rig costs almost nothing to make.*

I am on a very limited fishing budget. The rig I use is darn near free and it works great.

I've bought full 2# rolls of lead/tin solder for $0.50. Right now I have about 20# of solder from 1/16" to 3/16".


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

How many Oz. do you use? 
How fast you trolling for trout?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Depends*

Depends on water depth mostly. I try to troll down current because fish face into the current because shrimp mostly drift down current. I troll just fast enough to maintain steerage. I use minimum 6" of solder and up to 18" max. I want to fish as close to straight down as possible with the end of the solder tickling the bottom.

Trolling for Trout works best when water is cold. I keep a small buoy handy to mark a bite. Trout are schooling fish so I often limit out in one spot. I've caught a dozen or more Redfish in the same spot too. I sometimes find a school of Snook this way too


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

So if I built 3 oz bottom bouncers would be about right...


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

My grandfather used to tell me about positioning himself under a bridge during out going tide and slamming trout.. He had a place in Bradenton on Terra Ceia bay. We never got to fish together down here so he could show me how. I had to sell his place because it was a 55+ community...Beautiful little place looking at the sunshine bridge, only sandy beach in the whole park..


----------

